# My Ever Growing Benefit Collection



## User49 (Nov 28, 2007)

My Ever Growing Benefit Collection



















Fake Its


Bag Gal Pencil
Boing 02
Get Even 02
Dallas
Dandelion
Dr. Feelgood
Benetint
Georgia
Hoola 
10
High Beam
Moon Beam
Hollywood Glow 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Benetint
That Gal Primer
High Brow 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



It Stick
Gilded
Mr. Frosty
Eyebright
Your Bluffing Stick
Big Beautiful Eyes
Vally Of The Stars
Realness of Concealness
Just In Case
Miss Popularity
Bad Gal Blue Mascara 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Glamazon
Cupids Bow
Speed Brow
Throbbb
Lying Eyes


Colour 

Bossy e/s 
Merangue show off
Powder Puff show off
Mint Julip show off
Miss Moon show off 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Lola show off
Curtain Call show off
Bambie show off
Pistachio show off 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



High Roller show off
Sable Eye Liner
Who RU Wearing VIP Gloss 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



My People Your People VIP Gloss
Didn't Hear It From Me VIP Gloss 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Life On The A List VIP Gloss
Who Does Your Work VIP Gloss
Tea Party Playstick
Spin The Bottle Playstick
Skinny Jeans Cream e/s 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Busy Signal Cream e/s
Tattle Tale Cream e/s
RSVP Cream e/s
Flatter Me Cream e/s
Get Figgy Cream e/s

Body Products

Jiffy Tan 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Bathina Body So Fine
Kitten Puff Blue
Kitten Puff Purple
Hollywood Glow Body Lustre 

Fix Its

Dr. Feelgood Lipscription
Eye Con
Honey Snap Out Of It Scrub 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



She Laq





​


----------



## purrtykitty (Nov 28, 2007)

that's a great collection.  i love the VIP lipglosses...got 4 of 'em myself!


----------



## glam8babe (Nov 28, 2007)

WOW!!! i love it all 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 i only have the realness of concealness set and benetint lol


----------



## GlamYOURUs (Nov 28, 2007)

I really like Benefit but come on, its nothing like MAC


----------



## newagetomatoz (Nov 28, 2007)

Awesome Benefit collection!  I'm so jealous!


----------



## CaraAmericana (Nov 28, 2007)

Alright! Benefit!!


----------



## frocher (Nov 28, 2007)

Great collection.


----------



## kyoto (Nov 28, 2007)

Very nice collection.  I notice that you have She-laq in there, how do you like it?  Does it work well?  I've been considering picking some up.


----------



## Love Always Ivy (Nov 28, 2007)

i just started getting into the cream shadows! i love them too


----------



## Gumah (Nov 29, 2007)

That is fabulous! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I will probably get slammed for saying this, but I find their cream shadows to be much betters than MAC paint pots.  Flatter me is awesome, I have it too along with Birthday Suit.  How do you like Skinny Jeans?  I think I want that one next.


----------



## Willa (Nov 30, 2007)

I love this company!
Its expensive, thats the bad point 
I desperatly want the Benetint

I love the bad gal black khol, its a good investment hahaha
But I didnt like the bad gal lash, the brush is way too big!


----------



## User49 (Nov 30, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *kyoto* 

 
_Very nice collection.  I notice that you have She-laq in there, how do you like it?  Does it work well?  I've been considering picking some up._

 

I love She Laq! I don't use it for the purpose it's intended for though! The idea is that it's an acrylic sealent and can be used anywhere to hold make up in place. I find it to sticky for the lips and to much hassle for that. BUT it's lovely if you put a bit on your brush when you use either eyeliner or eyeshadows AND especially with Benefit Show Offs or Mac Pigments! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 If you like playing with make up and bold eyeliner I would def. recommend it!


----------



## User49 (Nov 30, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Gumah* 

 
_That is fabulous! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I will probably get slammed for saying this, but I find their cream shadows to be much betters than MAC paint pots.  Flatter me is awesome, I have it too along with Birthday Suit.  How do you like Skinny Jeans?  I think I want that one next. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Yes I much prefer Benefit Eye Shadow Creams to Macs. They colour pay off is more intense, they don't crease at all and you can use powder eyeshadows over the top of them to change the look. My top three are Skinny Jeans (which looks lovely with black mixed into it), Tattle Tale (beautiful as a base e/s colour or on it's own) and Stiletto as an eye liner.


----------



## lilviolingrrl (Dec 1, 2007)

Color me JEALOUS!


----------



## matsubie (Dec 29, 2007)

i love benefit. 
i love mac more but i really like benetint, high/moon beam. =D
i hear hollywood glo is good too


----------



## PMBG83 (Dec 29, 2007)

Now thats some sexy makeup!


----------



## (:KrIsTy:) (Dec 30, 2007)

Whats the Jiffy tan like, is it good, what kind of colour does it produce?


----------



## mac-cakes (Dec 31, 2007)

wow so cute!! when you are a fan you are a fan.. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Thanks for sharing


----------



## nunu (Jan 1, 2008)

nice collection!


----------



## foxyqt (Jan 1, 2008)

i like benefit too~! great collection =)


----------



## Moppit (Jan 1, 2008)

I love Benefit and your collection is fantastic!  I would like to know about the Jiffy Tan too.


----------



## User49 (Jan 2, 2008)

Jiffy Tan has got to be up there in the favorites section of my Benefit stuff. I was first introduced to it when I started working for the company last April! My friend said "You have GOT to try this stuff and show all the customers!" and I was looking at this huge blob of ugly coloured goo and was like EwwWww! But she attacked my arm with it and rubbed it in and it was surprisingly lovely! It has a gorgeous fresh smell (redcurrent) and drys very quickly. It washes off in the shower with soap and water so you don't have to worry about that horrible fuss of getting streaks that only get worse! It's non transferable so it wont go on your clothes either. If you want a strong tan then it's really not great for that, but if you already have a tan and want to add something to it, or if you are very pale (like me!) and just want a natural hint of a tan it is perfect! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





xx


----------



## n_c (Jan 2, 2008)

Nice collection.


----------



## PurpleTai (Jan 3, 2008)

So pretty! I love Benefit's packaging!


----------



## jt1088 (Jan 4, 2008)

i like your makeup collection.


----------



## AmyMarie (Jan 17, 2008)

I want your collection!


----------



## mollythedolly (Jan 17, 2008)

Loveley collection! 

The Bathina Body Balm thing, it's a moisturiser, right?

Also, do you prefer Georgia or Dandelion?

Thanks!


----------



## User49 (Jan 20, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *mollythedolly* 

 
_Loveley collection! 

The Bathina Body Balm thing, it's a moisturiser, right?

Also, do you prefer Georgia or Dandelion?

Thanks!_

 
I sent you a message


----------

